# I'm So Excited!!!



## RevenueGuru (Sep 10, 2013)

Yeah, I'm excited that I have finally found English speakers in Portugal. I live in Sesimbra and desperately need to join a Portuguese Language Study Group.

Ok, bye for now,
N


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Local Camara normally run language classes


----------

